# Exotic pigeon covered in oil in need of rescue in Santa Ana Ca, asap..help



## corvidgirl (Sep 14, 2014)

I am visiting from Sacramento and found a oiled pigeon in the hotel parking lot. 
am leaving tomorrow and hope that someone will respond He needs the oil removed asap and a home!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Can you please rescue the bird, put it in a carrier and then notify us.

We do not have people on-call or close by, able to come by at any given time.

Check this link for possible resources: https://www.dfg.ca.gov/wildlife/WIL/rehab/facilities.html 

check this one, they did take in a pigeon: http://www.yelp.com/biz/wildlife-care-association-mcclellan 

http://www.pacificwildlife.org/info/online docs/licensedrehabers.pdf *


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*


corvidgirl said:



Morning Skyewing ,
The pigeon is contained. I worked with sacramento wildlifecare for many years, however I never triaged a oiled bird and due to his dehydration/emaciation , his skin is fragile and i do not want to stress him out . 
He is a released exotic based on size , eye color and the feet. 

Can you please advise . I can meet someone halfway point to deliver . I know time is of the essence due to the oil is already causing feather loss.
My number is 3108509858

Click to expand...

**************************************************************


----------

